# fireplace surround



## neiserj (Jun 15, 2012)

I currently have a gas fireplace wrapped with granite. The granite bumps out 10 1/2 inches from the wall, I would like to add mdf legs and mantle, but I have windows bordering the fireplace which restricts the ability to build mdf legs (box). Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Start with a picture of it so we can see what you're dealing with and then we can better offer suggestions.

By the way, welcome to the forum! :icon_smile:

Mac


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not sure of code where you live, but you cannot put any combustible material within 12" of the firebox. So if by putting legs on your mantle does this, you won't pass code. Now by being a gas fireplace, assuming you don't burn wood, it's probably not a real issue since it's not spitting out embers. I've ticked of plenty of customers by not building them the mantle they want.


----------

